# Finally knitted something for me!



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I love them all.


----------



## picperfic (Jun 2, 2014)

adorable..such neat work and gorgeous colours too!


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very very pretty! Love the purple & green on the hooded sweater! You do wonderful work!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

You do such beautiful work. Your knitting is so even. Love them all.


----------



## internette (Aug 22, 2013)

These are beautiful. I take my hat off to your talent.


----------



## sh14ow (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the tea cozy. Sweater set are wonderful! Good job.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes! Beautiful work!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Spectacular knitting.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your encouragement. I have been in sort of a rut lately - glad I have found my way out of it!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

the cardi's are lovely!


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Really Nice, I love tea also. 
We just decided to have a "Tea Cosy" class at our local yarn shop. It should be fun. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Everything is just gorgious. You do very nice knitting and the people you are giving these sweaters to are very lucky to have you.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Love the colors!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all wonderful.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Love the tea cozy and the sweaters. Very nice work!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful! Love them all. Really like the green and purple hoodie. I have a hard time finding a solid that is same as variegated what yarns did you use? Matches perfectly! I am assuming since there is such a wide band of solid green in the body that it is two yarns as my variegated are much smaller bands. My 3 yr old grandson would love that sweater and Purple is his favorite color so that would hit the mark.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

love all of them, really nice.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Love your work, but especially the cardigan set, matching shoes are adorable!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on all of them.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Such pretty work - love that tea cozy!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Very pretty tea cozy. Really like the color combination for the sweater set. Would you please share the source for the adorable shoes.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

such nice work!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Love everything!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Everything is beautiful! Really love the tea cozy!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are all beautiful, but I especially like the green & purple cardigan set. The tea cozy is gorgeous.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

they are gorgeous, would it be possible for the pattern numbers for the two sweaters they are just what I have been looking for. Thank you


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely work. Did like the purple and green together, well done.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

All just beautiful. I love the purple/green color combo.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Knitting perfection! I checked out your Etsy shop, and it's confirmed my opinion of you as a "pro".


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

oooooooooooooooo you have a flare !
:thumbup:


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> Knitting perfection! I checked out your Etsy shop, and it's confirmed my opinion of you as a "pro".


I followed your lead *kimmyz* and checked out her Etsy shop - WOW!

Take peak everyone, you too will be impressed

http://www.etsy.com/shop/MargoMadeit


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love them all!!!! Your work is so beautifully done and every stitch is so neat!!! Enjoy your tea time!!!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are all so lovely


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Love them all!!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I love your items.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


Me too.....what perfect knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Gaynorgail (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous, all your knitting, and you just can't beat a tea cosy!!!


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

So beautiful knitting!congratulations!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, love ALL of those colours too.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

All are very nice!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

All are beautiful.Your Tea Cosy is gorgeous.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the tea cosy - but do you think the baby jackets will fit you?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm just having a coffee Your work is perfect and your colour choices are great.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great job....love the colors in the baby sweaters.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Just perfect- everything!



janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What beautiful things you've made !


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning! Love your color combos!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the green and purple combination.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great knitting. I love the little knit shoes. Where can I get that pattern?


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the baby jackets. Don't drink tea so don't need a tea cosy, but it is very fetching!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You made my morning. Everything is fabulous. You are a very talented knitter.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


All I can say is "ditto" You did a marvelous job of knitting.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How cute! I love your tea cozy!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Those baby cardis are just adorable.Your tea cozy is very inviting for a cup of tea. Great work!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

All Beautiful!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

All 3 items are adorable. Who'da put purple and moss grn together? Looks fabulous!!!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


I love your tea cozy and the sweaters. Would you give me a link to the tea cozy? Thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They all are so sweet.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love, love, love the tea cozy!

But the sweaters look a bit small for you.. . I love your choice of colors..they make my eye's very happy.. :thumbup:


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

They are all beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely work! I am very partial to the tea cosy.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great work and I love the color combinations


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful, both the colors and your knitting.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

They are all so great. Love the tea cosy!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully knitted cardies!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

All very pretty, and love the flowers on the tea cozy. Just the right finishing touch.


----------



## Abbysmygirl (Apr 1, 2014)

Love it!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

NickNack66 said:


> Very very pretty! Love the purple & green on the hooded sweater! You do wonderful work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Everything's lovely


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice work. Your cardigans are just lovely!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Both are gorgeous!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Adorable ! &#9829;


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

omg, these are all absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I do hope you post the way to the patterns for the sweaters. I see that they are not available in your etsy shop.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

They all look very good.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

beautiful work! especially like the green/purple, great colors together!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful work, I love, love, love the tea cosy.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh! so beautiful! I am so jealous! Wish I could knit like that! :?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are all very nice


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I love your tea cozy and the sweaters. Would you give me a link to the tea cozy? Thanks


Cast on 88 sts in worsted 4mm (US 6) Work in K3, P2 rib for 1.5 ins
Bind off center 3 sts .Work each side separately decreasing one st on each side of opening on next two rows. work 6 more rows. increase one st each side of opening, then join both side again casting on 3 sts across the top of spout hole. Work until height of pot ,work a row of eyelets, work 1.5 more ins and bind off. Sew seam leaving open for handle. make tie for holes and crochet flowers to decorate


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


Ditto 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful cosy


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Really lovely work.


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

Just love all your knitting!
It's hard to tell, but did you line the booties?
What pattern did you use for the cards?


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

They are all lovely! You chose beautiful colors and your work is making me envious. I hope someday I can get to the point that my tension is so perfect! jdp


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful colors together.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love them all


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Love your Tea Cozy. Those sweaters are looking very handsome. You did such a nice job on them


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful. I love your choice of buttons,sometimes the wrong looking button can just ruin a garment.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Love them all, especially the baby sweaters!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I love your tea cozy.
and your sweaters are beautiful
ayjay


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Darling knits! I love the little sweaters and the accessories!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely work, beautifully made. The Mary Janes are so adorable!


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

Love everything! Especially the cozy, do you have a pattern source for the cozy?

Thanks


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

All are very nicely done!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful projects and gorgeous colors!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


The tea cosy is very nice.  I love the baby things you made, too! Great job!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your work is lovely. The tea cosy is cute and the sweaters are very nice. Good work! Aloha... Bev


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever tea cozy! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

All adorable.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very pretty, all


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I think they all are beautiful...Thanks for posting the 
tea cozy pattern. You sure are a wonderful knitter.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love them all!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely knitting! I really like the green & purple together.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

love your work especially the colours in the bottom outfit


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

ALL are beautiful!!! Love the little tea cozy and the sweaters are VERY nice!


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

I love everything


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Everything is just beautiful. That tea cozy is great!


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, someone said thanks for posting the cozy pattern but I can't see it anywhere, I'm missing something?


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorgeous, love the colours!!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

All three are beautiful! I love the tea cozy!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Great works!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

It's written out on page 7 of posts. I love it too- I think there will be a few of those being made! Maybe we should start the next craze- interpretations of the bottom up tea cozy.!  could be great fun!



linny anne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Love everything! Especially the cozy, do you have a pattern source for the cozy?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see you in those sweaters and booties! Thanks for the tea cozy pattern! I'm on it!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I was thrilled, I was excited, I read the recipe and then---POP----my bubble burst! How does one work a row of eyelets? Knowing the KP family- I'm sure it won't be long before I hear- thanks in advance!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Outstanding work. Tea cozy is precious and I love all your color choices and combinations.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks so much


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Your knitting is so beautiful!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful knitting. Just love the tea cosy.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

love them all nice work


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

You do beautiful knitting! Your tea cozy is simple and one of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful work--all!


----------



## ainejo (Mar 15, 2012)

these are truly beautiful happy knitting ..


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love all, beautiful knitting


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

you do wonderful work


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

linny anne said:


> Hi, someone said thanks for posting the cozy pattern but I can't see it anywhere, I'm missing something?


it's on page 7 with the pic of back


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Great knitting. Lovely tea cosy.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely cardigans, love your tea cosy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Adorable. I love the cardies, sandals and the cozy.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Is the pattern for the tea cosy available?


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


I am so amazed when I see knitted projects.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the tea cosy!!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters love your tea cozy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is the pattern for the tea cosy available?


Page 7!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is the pattern for the tea cosy available?


Page 7!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely work on everything. And thanks so very much for the pattern for the tea cozy. Friend's BD coming in July and this will be just right for her. Thanks. And I, too, esp love the green and purple sweater set. Thanks so much for posting these and giving us inspiration. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> they are gorgeous, would it be possible for the pattern numbers for the two sweaters they are just what I have been looking for. Thank you


Your baby cardigans are done so well. I too would like to know the source for the patterns. I have two grand sons and would like to knit something like this.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

yogandi said:


> Those baby cardis are just adorable.Your tea cozy is very inviting for a cup of tea. Great work!


Oh, I must agree. I hope you write the pattern for the tea cozy. Just love your Esty shop.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Just found the pattern, thanks.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love your tea cosy. Lovely work on everything.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Very beautiful knitting! I just LOVE your tea cosy!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I love them all but I adore your tea cozy. That is like what I am looking for.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I love your tea cozy and the sweaters are just beautiful.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great choice of colors for the sweaters!! Just went on you etsy store....Love the little girl dresses..Would love to see the patterns for the sweaters on there to!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lovely work! The tea cosy is so very pretty!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

All are lovely. Great work


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> Is the pattern for the tea cosy available?


It's on page 7!!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Everything is beautiful, you have been very busy, colours gorgeous


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

maryannn said:


> I love them all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the tea cozy


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Those baby cardigans are just too sweet! Great work :thumbup:


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work! I love your color choices. Is there a pattern link you can share on the booties? They look fun.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> Very nice work! I love your color choices. Is there a pattern link you can share on the booties? They look fun.


I am not sure where I got the bootie pattern from as I wrote it in a notebook. (I don't have a printer!) Sorry I can't be more help on the shoes. But the hoodie is from Sirdars 'Cheeky Chino's' book and the cardi is a modified version of lionbrands free pattern 'Sweet sophisticate Baby set'. I changed collar and bands to rib instead of seed stitch and made it bigger at the bottom so I could taper it in to armholes. I prefer a flared look to my cardigans


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

All three are lovely.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything here is just wonderful. I really love the green and purple hoody.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job, love the colors!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


Lovely and I just love the colour choice on the second baby item


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Good heavens! 13 pp of praise. What could I add? Awesome work n colors.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful- very nicely done. Enjoy your tea!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

These are all wonderful projects. I LOVE the tea cosy and the sweaters are done beautifully.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

all are just beautiful


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Carol9 (Dec 5, 2013)

beautiful and thank you for sharing the pattern for the tea cozy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work. I hope you find another tea pot to go with your cosy. I read where you said your gs broke yours. Love the baby clothes.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Your tea cozy is adorable and the sweaters are so beautiful.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> I am enjoying a nice cup of tea as I post this. Hope you like my tea cosy!
> Also pics of two baby cardigans I just finished.


Your stitches look so uniform lovely little works. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!
DotS


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you do such beautiful work & those colors are so pretty loved looking at them!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just found these easy directions for making eyelets: Work to where the extra stitch (eyelet) is needed. Bring the yarn forward between both needles. Take it over the right needle and hold at the back. Knit the next stitch. Work in pattern to the end of the row. On the next row, knit or purl into the loop as if it were a normal stitch and continue in pattern to the end of the row. 

Hope this helps. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

And here's the one I just finished for a friend for St. Patrick's Day. Complete with the "makeshift" teapot! Thanks very much for the pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Fabulous work. The sweaters are beautiful. The tea cozy is darling.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Adorable. Not sure I have room for seasonal varieties of cozies- but this is too very cute for St. Pat's! Perhaps she can add a few crocheted eggs in pastels and use it for Easter as well (or just make huge pompom's and trim them in the shapes of eggs!) Love it! Well done!



jberg said:


> And here's the one I just finished for a friend for St. Patrick's Day. Complete with the "makeshift" teapot! Thanks very much for the pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------

